# Excess of knowledge or showing off - which one are you?



## Bikermaniac (Jun 18, 2017)

I've noticed that there are a lot of us in this site that are "experts" and we like to give our opinion - usually unsolicited opinion - on a for sale or wanted to buy ad, what I don't think is right.
I've noticed too that there are others that knows a lot about bicycles but and are humble enough to keep their opinions for themselves, unless of course they're been asked to.
But what really makes me sick is those "experts" that writes their opinions in a negative way about an item or a particular issue. As my mama used to say, "if you don't have anything positive to say, don't say nothing at all". Which one are you?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 18, 2017)

I like to think that you are never an expert! The day you stop learning is the day they put you in the ground, yes there are alot of expert "opinions" but you never fully "know" everything".


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 18, 2017)

I sense this thread has potential to become negative,so in keeping with the positive aspect,I refrain from comment,sort of.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2017)

First, I'd like to inform you that your spelling is off. _ Excess of knoledge or showing off - which one are you?   _
And I'm sorry that I can't help you out, I don't know how to spell that word either._  _


----------



## spoker (Jun 18, 2017)

i think that may be why the mods asked to respond or say something about an ad by pm only!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 19, 2017)

I am on hear to have fun & socialize whit other people that are in to the same thing,s that I am in to cool old bad a$$ antique bicycles  I stay out of the B/S and politics. I read a lot of post on hear and hear a lot of crazy stuff  but I don,t get in to Arguments  if I hear or see something I don,t like I just ignore it I want to have fun and enjoy my hobby of collecting classic bike,s and meeting good people in the hobby that,s why I am on the cabe       ps. I am a show off that,s for sure. I like to show off my collection any time I can l483864[/ATTACH]


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2017)

chalk the negativity up to the anonymity of the internet - people hiding behind it think they grow big ones

giving unsolicited advice is the definition of a control freak


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2017)

spoker said:


> i think that may be why the mods asked to respond or say something about an ad by pm only!




The Mods did ask. Even started a thread about it. But it still happens.


----------



## morton (Jun 19, 2017)

I certainly don't mind and indeed welcome unsolicited advice when given in a positive manner.

Example:  "Hey guys, I just got this nice vintage lightweight with an Ava stem.   Plan to ride the wheels off it"
I hope someone would speak up and let me know there have been serious problems with this sometimes called "death stem" and that it would not be a good idea to ride with it.

I think the act of posting anything here implies that the "who asked you" snide response should not apply to any unsolicited comment given in a courteous way.

And if any of you don't like this post, who asked you?  :eek:


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 19, 2017)

morton said:


> And if any of you don't like this post, who asked you?  :eek:



I knew this thread would turn negative.LOL.


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## the tinker (Jun 19, 2017)

"Let's face it, some folks just never learned how to play nice........ me for example."
,


----------



## the tinker (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2017)

morton said:


> I certainly don't mind and indeed welcome unsolicited advice when given in a positive manner.
> 
> Example:  "Hey guys, I just got this nice vintage lightweight with an Ava stem.   Plan to ride the wheels off it"
> I hope someone would speak up and let me know there have been serious problems with this sometimes called "death stem" and that it would not be a good idea to ride with it.
> ...



you didn't have my ex-father-in-law


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2017)

What is excess knowledge? Is that like a having a GF that's too hot?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2017)

I am always learning. I scan old ads as I have time, chime in on threads in the General Discussion or Middleweight areas with my_* experience.....
*_
My _*experience *_is just that. _*Experience*_. Everyone has had different experiences, I just happen to notice year-to-year changes, in *general....
*
I think it is ignorant for one to believe that every bike had a template to the leave the factory with. Seats, tanks, chain guards, pedals, and even carriers would sometimes vary if production was short and interchangeable parts were in stock. I have seen bikes from 1957 with 1955 parts on them, bikes from 1966 with 1964 parts on them. It happened in the balloon era, too. And cars also!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 19, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I am on hear to have fun & socialize whit other people that are in to the same thing,s that I am in to cool old bad a$$ antique bicycles  I stay out of the B/S and politics. I read a lot of post on hear and hear a lot of crazy stuff  but I don,t get in to Arguments  if I hear or see something I don,t like I just ignore it I want to have fun and enjoy my hobby of collecting classic bike,s and meeting good people in the hobby that,s why I am on the cabe       ps. I am a show off that,s for sure. I like to show off my collection any time I can l483864[/ATTACH] View attachment 483865
> 
> View attachment 483864
> 
> ...



Amen!! It's all about our passion for these BEAUTIFUL works of Art and sharing with our fellow bike freaks. There's plenty of other places people can fight about ????


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2017)

When the Schwinn guys see something wrong


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 19, 2017)

Any member, expert or novice, can post whatever opinion on my for sale threads.
It's a forum...knowledge or friction or indifference...I'm prepared for all (and could use the bump).
Chris


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 19, 2017)

The for sale and wanted forums now have rules to regulate the types of comments referred to in the original post so there is little more to discuss on that subject.
 As for all other sections of the cabe comments are implied when someone creates a post. This is a type of social media so it would seem kind of senseless to create a post and not want anyone to chime in with their opinion/knowledge/particular sense of humor. I would hope people be adults and refrain from overt and needless negative comments but there is very little anyone can do to regulate that. As far as using excess or superior knowledge goes I don't think there is any such thing. People have things they want to share and if that bit of information is incorrect or irrelevant then hopefully others more in the know can correct them in a civilized manner.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2017)

On forums where I trade antique tackle, classifieds are No Reply - OP post/edit only.  Any communications about the stuff or sale are handled offline by pm. 
Even with a page of good comments, potential buyers may not open or look at a busy thread, assuming they're too late.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 19, 2017)

I try never to comment on for sale threads.  For sale threads are for the potential buyers and the seller.  And if I'm buying, I generally don't want anyone to know that .

Edit:  Potential buyers and the seller.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 19, 2017)

I try to use my knowledge for good. I've learned many creative tricks when it comes to building, repairing, and, uh, jerry-rigging bikes together, and these don't always jive with the "experts" and the "correct methods." 

I've had plenty of pointless arguments about how some of my methods won't work, or are just plain wrong, which is always funny to me, when what I'm doing is easier, works, and goes against everything you've ever learned.

For example, If turning the handlebars around and riding into a wall straightens a fork in ten seconds, who needs some cumbersome jack and all day to get the same results? Your fork's already jacked anyway.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 20, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I've noticed that there are a lot of us in this site that are "experts" and we like to give our opinion - usually unsolicited opinion - on a for sale or wanted to buy ad, what I don't think is right.
> I've noticed too that there are others that knows a lot about bicycles but and are humble enough to keep their opinions for themselves, unless of course they're been asked to.
> But what really makes me sick is those "experts" that writes their opinions in a negative way about an item or a particular issue. As my mama used to say, "if you don't have anything positive to say, don't say nothing at all". Which one are you?



you know what makes me sick? people who aren't "experts" using "experts" in quotes making knowing a thing or two a bad thing.
somewhere sometime, someone has corrected you and not been gentle enough for your liking. sorry, it happens.
here's what really happens. there are people who spend years and money to learn and know things. they then try to help people, but then there the special snowflakes who come along and think they know stuff too. they post their bad info as if it somehow matters because they said it,  and then get butt-hurt when someone more knowledgeable comes along and corrects the record.
there are very few "experts left on this board because of those types. most of the really knowledgeable people have already left. it saddens me that you would rather have no experts than be corrected when in error. perhaps we need a PC monitor to make sure no one contradicts or corrects anyone. maybe all opinions should be taken as equally valid. that way no one ever has to worry about getting anything wrong, every answer is right if it makes you feel good.
I'll be sure to ask before giving any "expert" help in the future if the asker has any preconceived answer he or she or whatever gender or unicorn they identify with wants, that way I can give the answer they want to hear whether true or not.
better yet, go ask someone else, I'm sick of giving help to ingrates.
Yours Truly,
Ex-Expert Scott
P.S. please stop tagging me in any threads.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 20, 2017)

Then there are some folks who take their "hobby" way to serious.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2017)

*There should be a "School of CABE" in order to post such drivel on the forums. Lots of bad info permeating here because someone's best-friend has a great aunt that pays to run a booth in an over-priced antique mall by the highway, and they saw a bike on TV that "looks like theirs". Perhaps the experts would be the teachers?*






*Lots of bad, misbehaving students here nowadays....
Perhaps the one-legged stool or the "board" of education,
Would be fitting to adjust their attitude in CABE school....





*WHAP!* *WHAP!* *WHAP!*



*


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 20, 2017)

Two great solutions to internet stress. 
Go ride a bike, or go fishing
or both


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Barto (Jun 20, 2017)

OK, OK, I cannot confirm nor deny that I may or may not have posted a negative comment in the for sale section (once)...someone was selling the ugliest bike I ever saw...Now  I'm hardly an expert....BUT..I do know UGLY...Woke up next to her after a rough night out with my fellow Marines....and yes,it was ugly...So, I may or may not have mentioned in the threat that it was the UGLYEST bike I ever saw...and that may have brought on other comments from those who agreed (not my fault)..  (I did receive a pretty insulting PM from a grouchy member)...Never again!

BARTO


----------



## the tinker (Jun 20, 2017)

Speaking of "excess knowledge".....There is so much to learn and know in this hobby , the problem I have is I forget things. Sometimes it"s really simple things that are right in front you. Case in point, the past Sunday I was at a bike swap and I see this bare bones frame sitting there for sale.{ with no headbage} 
 I'm a few feet away from it and from that distance to me it looked like a typical old rusty Elgin frame , that someone had painted some darts on. The seller thought it was an Elgin frame also, {inexperience} and he wanted 40 bucks for it, and that was a good deal,{experience] so I bought it at 40. Before I completed the purchase I carefully looked the frame over for any cracks or broken welds . [experience}
Two things puzzled me.  The badge screws were on the side and there was a faint trace of a circular headbadge. I pointed this out to a good friend that was there who I consider an expert.  Within the first couple minutes of now owning this frame, we concluded that possibly it was a Westfield frame , that was sold by Wards as a Hawthorne.[ oval badge]
I brought the frame home, and haven't looked at it until last night. Something bothered me about the frame. The badge screw holes were too far apart for the early Hawthorne nameplate. The other thing was ,last night, after brushing some "Goof-Off" on the white paint on the head tube, I could see that the name plate was not oval, but circular. "Ranger" popped into my mind. The other thing that bothered me was that the frame darts were painted "too" perfect.  Sure enough there was some original paint underneath and whomever painted it followed the original striping.

It's a Ranger.   Your'e NEVER too old to learn, and this hobby always provides fun and excitement.....Happy hunting!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 20, 2017)

it's supposed to be fun?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 20, 2017)

Posting and reading other people's opinions is always fun until someone loses and eye.


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> it's supposed to be fun?




We take the "n" out of fun.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm a student here. I try to be as respectful as possible to everyone. Sponging it up. This is the newest hobby/passion that I've stumbled upon. I have had the opportunity to help some fellow members with certain questions pertaining to prewar CT's. But, I won't go beyond where I my knowledge ends. You never poop on others or yourself like that. Simple law. Learned that the hard way in my trade numerous times lol


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't know much about bikes. I just know what I like. And I buy what I like.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> On forums where I trade antique tackle, classifieds are No Reply - OP post/edit only.  Any communications about the stuff or sale are handled offline by pm.
> Even with a page of good comments, potential buyers may not open or look at a busy thread, assuming they're too late.



what he said

This is really kind of simple.  If somebody starts a thread on any forum that's not a For Sale forum, he is soliciting information and opinions.
Starting a thread on a For Sale forum is soliciting a transaction, and posting opinions is interfering with his intended purpose. (off-line education has its place)
On a WTB thread, it can also be different, and throwing up ideas is usually appreciated.

One forum I know has separate FS and WTB forums.  The FS is OP post/edit only, the the WTB forum is open discussion.

As far as the poke in the eye goes, wrist-slitting-for-posterity is equally disruptive.
The I think that's ugly posts are downright Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 20, 2017)

I always liked the definition of expert I learned from a wise man many years ago.....

An "EX" is a has been and a "SPURT" is a drip under pressure!

Mike


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 20, 2017)

there really is expertise. 
If I apply metallurgy to a post, I'm a licensed professional engineer and I'm not billing $150/hr for this information. 

People focus time on a specific segment of history, and they become historians of that piece of history. 

People tinker, turn tinkering into art, and art into science, and that has value, too.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 20, 2017)

Knowledge should be shared like the moon shares light - bright enough to see a subject clearly, but not so plentifully given that it becomes too bright and blinds people to what the subject is. Share enough to convey the meaning intended, but not so much that people lose sight of the subject.

I learned much of what I know by screwing up, or coming very close to screwing up. I learned not to put 3-in-1 Household/black can oil into 3-speeds because I gummed two of them up with the stuff and had to re-clean them. I learned that Sturmey TCW and AW parts are not interchangeable in many instances because I tried to interchange them and the hub would not run right. I once ruined a bicycle fork by using the frame arm on it without double-checking my measurements and by getting too aggressive with it. These are just a couple of examples. 

Share but don't be arrogant. And remember that much of what you know you or someone else learned because they didn't know before, and screwed something up.


----------



## vincev (Jun 20, 2017)

After years of experience I have to admit I am an expert on tire inflation.I try to be humble but there are times I cannot hold back when I see a novice inflating a tire to 36 lbs when I clearly know 32 lbs  is correct.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 20, 2017)

vincev said:


> After years of experience I have to admit I am an expert on tire inflation.I try to be humble but there are times I cannot hold back when I see a novice inflating a tire to 36 lbs when I clearly know 32 lbs  is correct.




I've seen your inflated tires and I'll have to say that you are definitely Thee expert.


----------



## Boris (Jun 20, 2017)

vincev said:


> After years of experience I have to admit I am an expert on tire inflation.I try to be humble but there are times I cannot hold back when I see a novice inflating a tire to 36 lbs when I clearly know 32 lbs  is correct.



Humble my ass! My knuckles still hurt from when you whacked them with that metal ruler.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 21, 2017)

*Excess of knowledge : *
*The most important thing I've learned in my 61 years! "The wife is always right" You can pretty much do what ever you want, as long as you repeat these words out loud! "The wife is always right" !!!!! *
*Just some words of advice for all the younger cabers out there, pondering their next move!*


----------



## morton (Jun 21, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> *Excess of knowledge : *
> *The most important thing I've learned in my 61 years! "The wife is always right" You can pretty much do what ever you want, as long as you repeat these words out loud! "The wife is always right" !!!!! *
> *Just some words of advice for all the younger cabers out there, pondering their next move!*




How true, however I would add a bit of unsolicited advice from a man with 47 years experience:

*"When your wife is not happy, you are not happy." * 

Learn it, love it, live it and you will be a much happier person. 

The fact that I chose this as my 1000th post should verify its' validity!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Humble my ass! *My knuckles still hurt from when you whacked them with that metal ruler.*




*Somehow, I always pictured you and Vince as Catholics...*WHAP!*





*


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> there really is expertise.
> If I apply metallurgy to a post, I'm a licensed professional engineer and I'm not billing $150/hr for this information.
> 
> People focus time on a specific segment of history, and they become historians of that piece of history.
> ...




I completely agree. Your knowledge is worth something. Its up to you to decide if it is worth divulging in public forum or not.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 21, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I am on hear to have fun & socialize whit other people that are in to the same thing,s that I am in to cool old bad a$$ antique bicycles  I stay out of the B/S and politics. I read a lot of post on hear and hear a lot of crazy stuff  but I don,t get in to Arguments  if I hear or see something I don,t like I just ignore it I want to have fun and enjoy my hobby of collecting classic bike,s and meeting good people in the hobby that,s why I am on the cabe       ps. I am a show off that,s for sure. I like to show off my collection any time I can l483864[/ATTACH] View attachment 483865
> 
> View attachment 483864
> 
> ...



One man bike show!


----------



## momo608 (Jun 21, 2017)

Great topic for a change.

I can't help but notice the author started it off with an air of hostility but truth be told we all have plenty of that pent up inside admit it or not, and we all share a certain level of insecurities. I have been in the trades my entire working life, from home remodeling to automobile restoration, I know a lot and work on restorations seven days a week. I know I come off cocky on websites and that's probably because there is a constant need to distinguish or prove yourself over the pretenders, let's face it, the internet is loaded with pretenders. I have my pride too. I do not live on websites and usually only hang around until my interest wanes and I got what I came for. I'm there to learn first and as payback contribute in areas where I see deficiencies. I am a very helpful person, you're just going to have to deal with the prickly parts of my personality to get it.  

There is a two way street on giving and receiving helpful information. I've noticed plenty of times where the receiver of help cannot and will not acknowledged the help with a simple thanks. Their injured pride forbids them from making any gesture that someone knows more or is better at something than they are. I expect this here at this point with some of the things I wrote so it's not like I'm expecting any thanks or even kind words but on websites where I'm not known I see it all the time. Then of course many people simply have bad manors, like those idiots in grocery stores that block the isles with their carts.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 21, 2017)

Showing off for their girlfriends was what guys did when they explored the world.  If there was no showing off, would we still be sitting in caves?  In the Muslim religion you can't show off except when it comes to their religion.  That is what those big bangs are all about.
Look at all that we do.  Having something to look forward to is mentally healthy.  Our wives are tired of hearing about rusty bikes. Neighbors think that we are nuts, but we have each other.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 21, 2017)

Actually, Frank Berto is the tire pressure weenie
he did the math





for you guys who are really worried about expert status, in professional life, we call them weenies.  
Vibration weenie, stress analysis weenie, corrosion weenie.


----------



## Barto (Jun 21, 2017)

Too much Math _ I'll go with Vincev's version...it is correct PSI or it's not...lol


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 21, 2017)

On some of the tires I use, I've found working out correct pressure can make the difference between 600 mi and 2000 mi life.
And everyone's mileage always varies


----------



## Oilit (Jun 21, 2017)

momo608 said:


> Great topic for a change.
> 
> I can't help but notice the author started it off with an air of hostility but truth be told we all have plenty of that pent up inside admit it or not, and we all share a certain level of insecurities. I have been in the trades my entire working life, from home remodeling to automobile restoration, I know a lot and work on restorations seven days a week. I know I come off cocky on websites and that's probably because there is a constant need to distinguish or prove yourself over the pretenders, let's face it, the internet is loaded with pretenders. I have my pride too. I do not live on websites and usually only hang around until my interest wanes and I got what I came for. I'm there to learn first and as payback contribute in areas where I see deficiencies. I am a very helpful person, you're just going to have to deal with the prickly parts of my personality to get it.
> 
> There is a two way street on giving and receiving helpful information. I've noticed plenty of times where the receiver of help cannot and will not acknowledged the help with a simple thanks. Their injured pride forbids them from making any gesture that someone knows more or is better at something than they are. I expect this here at this point with some of the things I wrote so it's not like I'm expecting any thanks or even kind words but on websites where I'm not known I see it all the time. Then of course many people simply have bad manors, like those idiots in grocery stores that block the isles with their carts.



Well said. This is a public forum, and dealing with the public requires a certain thickness of hide. If someone is rude, or pretentious, or ungrateful, or whatever, it's unfortunate, but that's their problem, and I'm not going to take it personally. These posts are anonymous, and sometimes I don't know whether to believe what I've read or not, but if you read enough of anybody's posts you start to get a feel for who they are and what they know. Like a lot of things in life, after enough bumps and scrapes, you learn to pick out the good and avoid the bad. For my own part, I've learned a lot from this forum, and I appreciate those who share what they know, even if some of them are borderline obsessive.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 21, 2017)

don't know how many different ways to say it, and on topic, any kind of volunteer discussion/opinion doesn't belong on an individual's for-sale thread.

kibitzing is never a social grace - thank you for crapping on my almost sale?

here is the OP


Bikermaniac said:


> I've noticed that there are a lot of us in this site that are "experts" and we like to give our opinion - usually unsolicited opinion - on a for sale or wanted to buy ad, what I don't think is right.
> I've noticed too that there are others that knows a lot about bicycles but and are humble enough to keep their opinions for themselves, unless of course they're been asked to.
> But what really makes me sick is those "experts" that writes their opinions in a negative way about an item or a particular issue. As my mama used to say, "if you don't have anything positive to say, don't say nothing at all". Which one are you?




and if you want a litmus test of whether someone is posting from their desire to be helpful or from their ego, count the number of 1st person pronouns in their post. imeimeimeimeime


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> don't know how many different ways to say it, and on topic, any kind of volunteer discussion/opinion doesn't belong on an individual's for-sale thread.
> 
> here is the OP


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 21, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I am on hear to have fun & socialize whit other people that are in to the same thing,s that I am in to cool old bad a$$ antique bicycles  I stay out of the B/S and politics. I read a lot of post on hear and hear a lot of crazy stuff  but I don,t get in to Arguments  if I hear or see something I don,t like I just ignore it I want to have fun and enjoy my hobby of collecting classic bike,s and meeting good people in the hobby that,s why I am on the cabe  [emoji14]    [emoji14]    [emoji14] ps. I am a show off that,s for sure. I like to show off my collection any time I can l483864[/ATTACH] View attachment 483865
> 
> View attachment 483864
> 
> ...



Id show off that collection anytime i could too! Nice one too..G O A L S[emoji730]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I've seen your inflated tires and I'll have to say that you are definitely Thee expert.



Thank you.I keep in practice by walking around and looking at parked cars.If I see some that need help I leave a note on the vehicle .If the owner does not correct the issue and I see the vehicle again I wait and give them a stern warning.


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Humble my ass! My knuckles still hurt from when you whacked them with that metal ruler.



Yes Dave you were one of my most difficult students.I know you are dyslectic and always had to laugh when you would bring a tire that required 36 PSI and I would let you inflate the to 63 PSI and explode the tire.LOL.yes the good old days.


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2017)

Just happened to have a 20 second video of Dave at my "Tire Inflation School"....................


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2017)

vincev said:


> Just happened to have a 20 second video of Dave at my "Tire Inflation School"




Just doing my part to help educate others.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2017)

Geeze, did Dave have any permanent injuries from that or was he just a little loopy for a week? Looks like he landed on his head!


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Geeze, did Dave have any permanent injuries from that or was he just a little loopy for a week? Looks like he landed on his head!



If he landed on his head nothing would get hurt but the concrete.Its been years and he is still loopy


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Had no clue what this thread was about until Dave and Vince contributed then it all made sense! Hope I'm not showing off--or do I just possess excess knowledge? I bike, therefore I am....


----------

